# New General Weapons Section!!



## shesulsa

You asked for it and you got it!

*Welcome to the new General Weapons Section of MartialTalk* where you can discuss weapons other than edged or firearm.  This is the place to discuss special natural weapons, traditional weaponry, etcetera.

ENJOY!


----------



## Grenadier

Update: 

This section now encompasses firearms as well.  All previous threads in the firearms forum have been moved here.


----------



## Mika

I like tho use the salusdefence device. its really great


----------



## geezer

Not much action on this forum  ...so here's something to think about, _targeting_ with hand-held weapons_ other than _firearms or projectile weapons.

So with impact and bladed weapons, is it strategically better to target the _weapon itself_ (i.e. "de-fanging the snake") or go to the _core _(i.e. shut down the _fighter_ controlling the weapon). I Just began a thread on this down in the FMA forum, but it isn't really an FMA subject, but a general weapons topic. So regardless of your weapons background, feel free to scroll down to the FMA forum and post an opinion!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Let me start the first weapon discussion.

I learned this "劈手杆(Pi Shou Gan) - hand striking pole" when I was 11. This pole is so big in diameter that your hand cannot hold it completely. This way when your opponent's staff slides down along your pole, his staff cannot hit on your fingers. You hold on the 1/3 and 2/3 spots of the pole. You can hit your opponent with both ends. If you let go your left hand, your right hand holding pole can strike 2/3 pole length to your right. If you let go your right hand, your left hand holding pole can strike 2/3 pole length to your left.

When I train, I use a copper pipe. I can close both ends and fill in with sand. This way, I can alter the amount of weight on that copper pipe for training.


----------



## MI_martialist

geezer said:


> Not much action on this forum  ...so here's something to think about, _targeting_ with hand-held weapons_ other than _firearms or projectile weapons.
> 
> So with impact and bladed weapons, is it strategically better to target the _weapon itself_ (i.e. "de-fanging the snake") or go to the _core _(i.e. shut down the _fighter_ controlling the weapon). I Just began a thread on this down in the FMA forum, but it isn't really an FMA subject, but a general weapons topic. So regardless of your weapons background, feel free to scroll down to the FMA forum and post an opinion!



Turn the switch off as soon as possible!!!


----------

